# Can anyone identify this retractable tool post?



## Cadillac STS (Nov 24, 2014)

I found this retractable tool post.  It is for BXA size QCTP.  It retracts fine and looks very solid.  So simple, just 3 parts beside the two covers.

I'll post pics of the actual tool together and then the tool apart.  No maker markings on it at all.  With the pics someone may be able to make one.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 24, 2014)

Here are the pics of it apart:


----------



## bvd1940 (Nov 24, 2014)

It looks to me a DIY tool holder.)


----------



## darkzero (Nov 24, 2014)

bvd1940 said:


> It looks to me a DIY tool holder.)



I agree.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 24, 2014)

Possibly as home made retractable threading tool. Threading is where you would like a retractable tool the most.


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 24, 2014)

This is just my brain's thinking (which could be all wrong) , but I can't envision these things being any good. I have seen several over the years. Maybe for threading, but it would seem it impossible to build with absolutely no play in it. Usually a tool is held solid and can't move at all. if you had even .001" play in this holder, wouldn't it affect the finish you get? or am I looking at this all wrong? 


Mark Frazier


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 24, 2014)

mark_f said:


> This is just my brain's thinking (which could be all wrong) , but I can't envision these things being any good. I have seen several over the years. Maybe for threading, but it would seem it impossible to build with absolutely no play in it. Usually a tool is held solid and can't move at all. if you had even .001" play in this holder, wouldn't it affect the finish you get? or am I looking at this all wrong?
> 
> 
> Mark Frazier



It is very heavy, made of steel.  When it is engaged it has a firm "detent" feel and doesn't move at all.

I bought it for making threads.  I saw other types online that looked difficult to build and none for sale.  

It is a rare find and I need to get a BXA QCTP, mine is AXA before I try it out.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 24, 2014)

Definitely a home made retractable threading tool holder. I've seen a number of different plans for them, and they are the bee's knees from what I am told. Thought about making one myself a while back, but never got to doing anything about it. In the mean time I got so used to the steps for single point threading that I don't even think twice about it, but I can see where this thing would be a time saver and would also reduce the risk of errors.

Nice find!!


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 25, 2014)

If it would help anyone make up a set of plans I can get some measurements and get more pics with closer details.  I would be a buyer for an AXA one!  And from what I've seen they would be a swift seller for anyone making a series of them.


----------

